# Are you a better musician than you were a year ago?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Among my musical friends there has been a wide range of responses to the Covid shutdown. At one end of the spectrum, some have written two albums-worth of music or done a deep dive into music theory while others have abandoned music altogether in favour of outdoor pursuits, reading, writing, or just wallowing on the couch.

What about you? Are you still playing as much as you ever did? Have you expanded your horizons? Have you been creating? Or have you just walked away?

For me, I'm somewhere in the middle. I'm not practicing or learning new material the way that I should be, but I've spent a lot of time working out the technology side of things. I did a bit of livestreaming in the spring and summer to try and keep my performance chops up, but right now my performance chops are in a shambles. I had planned on a return to livestreaming this month, but with the shutdown here in Ontario, there are too many people in my house clamouring for bandwidth, so I'll probably have to put that off until at least February.

I took online courses in Musical Entrepreneurship and Recording Technology during the initial shutdown, which didn't really teach me anything I didn't know, but got me thinking in new ways and forced me into some hands-on experience with recording. I've just started a new online course, Vocal Recording Technology, and I have my eye on another course in Music Business - both through BerkleeX.

In summary, I'm smarter, but slower than I was a year ago.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was gaining headway with bass and recording but that got sidelined.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a much better handle on theory and song structure. Before COVID I lived for a weekly bar jam. I didn't practice a lot. I would go to the jam ask what the key and chord progression was and play, usually with an acoustic. I really loved the challenge of playing songs I didn't know before a live audience. I hardly ever played lead. I sat back in the mix playing rhythm. I still much prefer rhythm. Since I can't jam because of COVID I've gotten into writing and recording original music. It has made me think about the music a lot more. Since there is no one else but me I've been forced to think about lead. I can't wait to get back to jamming, especially live. I'm hoping the increased focus on theory and song structure will make me a better jammer. I may even be confident enough to take the odd solo.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been making reasonable progress with my VERY basic jazz stuff. 
Almost every day I play and listen to a lot of jazz related CDs and watch many various music related videos on YT.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I have been grinding theory since the pandemic started and even started taking lessons for the first time in my life over Skype. I’ve played in bands my whole life and always just played and figured it out as I went. Wish I would’ve done it earlier in life but no time for regrets!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Am I better musician? Not really. I didn't learn any new techniques or what. But I play regularly because of the livestream my duo has been doing since June. We have written at least 10 songs together since then. We've also covered around 50+ songs during the livestreams. From jazz to rock to blues music. Although this year we are focusing on writing more music to the point that we can play at least 2 sets of music without playing a cover tune. That's the plan.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

As I ended two years of weekly personal coaching with a pro last summer, I can say there is no doubt I improved much. I am now revisiting the pieces I used to play as I can now use a metronome and correctly read times and note durations on the staff. I would say the most important thing I learned was foot tapping to keep time though hands postures and fingerings improved too.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yup.

Learned how to sing a little, just need to practice it now.

Recording to tape is a cinch in my acoustically designed studio. Absolutely hated DAW but my have to learn it anyway. Later.

My guitar playing will always be intermediate because I have no desire to leave that zone.

Learned how to use brushes & sticks on a snare. Good for future jams with too many guitars. And rudimentary multi-tracking without a drum machine.

Really enjoying basic attempts on the Hammond I got for free. Keys are so "organized"! 

I have neglected playing bass with my feet, but not lost the basic skill. The Hammond is bringing that back to life.

Got an electric twelve-string and have made the tactile adjustments necessary to play that. 

EDIT: oh yeah. Got a Roland Fantom for fifty bucks and learned how to turn it on.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My playing chops certainly haven't improved. I used to attend one or two jams a week but that's obviously not happening anymore. I have taken the down time to take a long overdue dive into expanding my theory knowledge. Just looking forward to the time when I can actually apply it in a band setting.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Since picking up bass four years ago, I've barely touched guitar. When I do, it's just strumming and playing a few licks that I remember.
So, yeah. I've lost a bit. It's almost at a point where I question what the top two strings are for. lol


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I have improved and took drum lessons which helped my inner clock and also leaning various theory programs with books and the Frank Gambale online school. It's like the old adage, the more I learn the less I know. Some days I feel that I am a hack and others days an intermediate player. My goal is to push my self out of the hobby category and eventually call myself a musician. A lot of work but I am motivated albeit time/scheduling is always the constraint.

Hopefully 2021 brings more rehearsals with my rhythm section. When I look back when I played in a cover band, my chops weren't as good but I was a better player. Playing live or rehearsing with others is really a big driver to realize my objectives.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Most definitely because I keep challenging myself with more complex songs. I am playing on the average about 4 hrs a day practicing new material, old material, techniques and rhythm etc. Then I get those aha moments where I have played the same riff over and over but there something different this time, it sounds so much tighter and together. It maybe something small like a bend or whatever but sometimes it’s baby steps.

What has kept up the motivation factor is my undying passion and learning all the new ACDC songs. Some really quick finger work but it’s one of the elements that I need to improve on!


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Waldo97 said:


> yes


To expand… My piano playing has progressed quite nicely, both from music and lead sheets and also by ear. My pipe organ playing is up and down but I'm not allowed to practice at the church except ahead of a funeral or other special service. My general guitar playing is down because I've not been practicing guitar except occasional slide stuff. No money in it for me compared with piano. My singing is about the same but the muscles aren't getting used, so no pyrotechnics.

I've been working on an analytical notation to better understand 'jazz'/old pop harmonies.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes, my playing skills have improved. I'm also getting younger.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Since picking up bass four years ago, I've barely touched guitar. When I do, it's just strumming and playing a few licks that I remember.
> So, yeah. I've lost a bit. It's almost at a point where I question what the top two strings are for. lol


If I might be permitted to nit-pick...

The question was about musicianship, not necessarily guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> So, yeah. I've lost a bit.


You might have lost a bit of your previous guitar prowess ...but you have become one hell of a bass player!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I recently added an ear training module by Rick Beato. That one is easy to go through as you listen as opposed to reading but it is kicking my a$$.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Alex said:


> I forgot to mention that I recently added an ear training module by Rick Beato. That one is easy to go through as you listen as opposed to reading but it is kicking my a$$.


A couple years ago I took a group lesson on jamming. Most of the time was spent with the teacher playing chords on a piano then asking what the interval between the chords was. e.g. I to IV or I to II. Once we got that down reasonably well she started playing inversions of the chords. I learned that I need way more ear training.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

At the beginning of the pandemic I set out to get "better" at theory by upping my knowledge of the neck. I also wanted to increase some speed while I was at it. I found Ben Eller's channel helpful with both, but then got side-tracked with the You-Tube algorithm that kept suggesting JHS Pedal videos. I became fairly well versed on the history of the *_* pedal instead. 

I have become a strong player, but not as good as I should at the end of 9-10 months worth of time to grow.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm smarter, but I played with others less--just a handful of times in January & Fbruary.

i was just as busy, if not moreso with other stuff this year.

So I have learned more and all that, btu whetehr that madeit to my fingers?

Maybe.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven’t pushed my instrumental technique this year, but I did learn a shit ton about editing and livestreaming video.

i even did livestream stuff for Yamaha Canada Music with Robi Botos and Laila Biali.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

On the guitar side, I did one Canada Day gig, and played on several videos. I traded in my Jazz bass for a P.

I’m currently prepping an audition vid for a commercial casting.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Answer No. I have abandoned ship doing other things since March.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Not at all. Due to some hard times I was forced to sell off all my "toys" last year. That included all guitars and gear.
Earlier this year when the attention to the pandemic was starting to get serious, I bought an Ibanez I found on kijiji for pretty cheap. My kids still had this crappy practice amp in the back of the closet from an electric guitar kit I got them years ago, so I tried to make due with that. 
But - it sounds like garbage. That and I really don't care for the Ibanez either. So... motivation has been pretty low, even when I've really got the urge to try and learn a new riff or song or whatever, it doesn't take long before I've put the thing back down and moved on to something else.

That's how most of the year went, in the last month or so I've gotten a computer again and have been using some nice amp sims. I still don't care for the ibanez, but wound up buying some "IYV" Les Paul style guitar I found on amazon, it's still not a great guitar, but it will do just fine for now. I've been playing more and more now as my motivation is returning, and next year I will hopefully be able to answer this question much differently.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> ....Robi Botos and Laila Biali.


Two musicians (among many) I would like to see live. Both have been to The Jazz Room in Waterloo and I hope they will return someday.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I have a much better handle on theory and song structure. Before COVID I lived for a weekly bar jam. I didn't practice a lot. I would go to the jam ask what the key and chord progression was and play, usually with an acoustic. I really loved the challenge of playing songs I didn't know before a live audience. I hardly ever played lead. I sat back in the mix playing rhythm. I still much prefer rhythm. Since I can't jam because of COVID I've gotten into writing and recording original music. It has made me think about the music a lot more. Since there is no one else but me I've been forced to think about lead. I can't wait to get back to jamming, especially live. I'm hoping the increased focus on theory and song structure will make me a better jammer. I may even be confident enough to take the odd solo.


Same thing here!
I am no virtuoso but I take the covid's time off to get some music theory and it helps me a lot lately!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

greco said:


> Two musicians (among many) I would like to see live. Both have been to The Jazz Room in Waterloo and I hope they will return someday.


Check Yamaha’s FB page; they may still be available to view.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Absolutely.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> So I have learned more and all that, btu whetehr that madeit to my fingers?


Maybe not the ones you use for typing...??


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I'd hope so... I still play every day, make videos often, and am demoing songs for a new EP that I hope to start work on soon. 

W.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

This was an early-covid project. I've delved into Nashville Number notation and enhanced it to visually tell the harmonic stories of my band's 70-odd songs. In this case, it shows how "I Got Rhythm" is basically all about hopping up to the 6 chord and dropping back to the tonic over two bars, then again, then a final drop to the 4 and a tasty little cadence. That's repeated (it's AABA) and the bridge is just descending fifths timed to end on the 5, which is where bridges pass their energy to the third repetition of the A section. I think this notation shows a useful picture that's quicker to comprehend than a bunch of words.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Waldo97 said:


> This was an early-covid project. I've delved into Nashville Number notation and enhanced it to visually tell the harmonic stories of my band's 70-odd songs. In this case, it shows how "I Got Rhythm" is basically all about hopping up to the 6 chord and dropping back to the tonic over two bars, then again, then a final drop to the 4 and a tasty little cadence. That's repeated (it's AABA) and the bridge is just descending fifths timed to end on the 5, which is where bridges pass their energy to the third repetition of the A section. I think this notation shows a useful picture that's quicker to comprehend than a bunch of words.
> 
> View attachment 343398


Very cool way to visualize the song. I was recently jamming to the A section. This would have helped me learn it way quicker.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> Very cool way to visualize the song. I was recently jamming to the A section. This would have helped me learn it way quicker.


Music is very difficult to think about in words and it has the whole time element. This notation uses the two-dimensional page to "draw" time and harmony. Most songs aren't as bold as "I Got Rhythm" but here's another that pushes some limits:


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't know that I'm a better musician but my practice sessions have become way more structured and hopefully that leads to becoming a better musician. I used to just go down my basement, grab a guitar, plug in, flop on the couch and play the same bad blues riff for 20-minutes and then call it a day. It was extremely unfocused. Since the pandemic came to town and there's been nothing to do socially; I dug out all my old chord books, scale charts, jazz books, mandolin books, banjo books, bass books, music stand, etc. and set up a little practice "studio" in the corner over by the treadmill. I start a timer (30-minutes) and focus on 2 or 3 things--that's it. I don't know what the end goal is but I'm working on things I should have been working on decades ago. 

And believe it or not, I seriously think the music stand is the secret sauce here. It's a visual cue that tells my brain it's time to learn and to cool it on the same, tired obnoxious bends in the turnaround and to focus on finding E, A and B chords outside the first 5 frets


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

nice album collection


----------



## loudspkr (Aug 19, 2020)

Hell yeah!

Despite the cluster that this year has been for so many, I am very fortunate that it's offered me more time with my guitars. 

Coupled with the amount of great content on YouTube, the algorithm seems to be serving me up daily doses of theory and new styles to discover.

I find myself studying music again to a degree that I've never quite done before. I can see my playing improving exponentially and it's very addicting. 

Because of the increase in video communication, I find myself sharing this information with my guitar buddies and clients. Hopefully it will lead to more online collaboration.

Overall very happy........ although I find myself tempted to buy more guitar gear - a world that I distanced myself from years ago 😬😬😬


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Absolutely not.

10 minutes a day does not even maintain. I buy guitars to re-inspire. A bad method of learning.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

my playing is a lot different than it was a year ago

for the last while before covid i had been working on live playing skills - stage presence, continuity between songs, confident singing and assertive playing with not too much complexity so that what's there is really there and what's not necessary is cut out. good loud live sound with some pedals was the tone goal. i hadn't played an acoustic guitar or classical for an audience in years. 

then came the end of live playing and then a couple months after that i injured my left arm and hand. when that injury healed i had lost the muscle memory in the left hand. i knew in my head how to form a C chord but i had to place each finger individually like a beginner player. some stuff was really slow to come back and i can still barely form a painful Am barre chord shape and i need to think about placing each finger it doesn't just drop into place. i also still need to play sitting down with the neck up higher than i would have it if I was standing with a strap. 

that was downside

but there were upsides. i am damn determined to get back on the horse so i've been playing a lot and i have time to do it since no meetings no live events no group practicing. coming back from injury i started out on my classical guitar and my fingers individually are probably in better form than they were before. it also meant that all the playing ruts i had been in ended. i can barely make it through some of the songs i could play backwards and forwards before but in that space there's new stuff. there have been no events to play at so no need to go back to the familiar playable stuff. i have done some home recording so no emphasis on stage presence but lots of incentive to get clarity and timing details nailed down 

so over all if I could play at a live show tomorrow it wouldn't sound good and i'm not sure i could make it through a 40 min set at all never mind with any sort of good tone or stage presence. but some stuff fell away that had been repeated too often, other stuff took its place, and if i decide to record tomorrow i'll get better results than i would have last year

j


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> Maybe not the ones you use for typing...??


Apparently not.


----------

